# jt more tug - sas durban



## Old Se Dog (May 21, 2015)

those of you that follow tugs around the world will be pleased to hear the jr more - which has been part of the port natal maritime museum in durban - was finally sent to the dry dock for a much needed cleanup - she together with the sas durban - herself also sent for a dry-docking cleanup and the ulundi - which is on dry land - have been in a shocking condition for years - the last image - shows the three together near the yacht club


----------

